# Pumptrack in Neu-Isenburg



## Pumptracker (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi, mein Name ist Alexander Lenz von der Firma Pumptrack-Deutschland aus Neu-Isenburg. Wir haben gestern einen Pumptrack im Tannenwald in Neu-Isenburg installiert. Der Aufbau ist modular, d.h. kein Dirttrack. Wir freuen uns darauf Euch dort begrüßen zu dürfen. Die Nutzung ist natürlich kostenlos. Es ist der erste Pumptrack dieser Art in Deutschland, der fest installiert wurde.  Die Streckenlänge ist mit 70 Metern jetzt kein Marathon aber wir freuen uns schon jetzt auf die Rekordjagd, was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft.  Eine Bitte noch. Wir sind nur geduldet in dem Stadtpark. Die Strecke von der Straße zum Track bitte das Bike schieben. Falls Ihr Fragen zur Anfahrt habt, einfach PN schicken. Falls jemand Baustrahler überhat so können wir gerne auch Abends bis 22 Uhr dort fahren.
 Waldspielpark _Tannenwald_ Friedensallee 123 63263 _Neu_-_Isenburg_.


----------



## Asrael (30. Oktober 2013)

Woot! Sau gut! @Nukem49 das wär was fürs snap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seimo (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich war nach meiner Arbeit heute Mittag vor Ort, und muss sagen das ist ne fette Sache die da aufgebaut/gestellt wurde. Bin zwar nur mit meiner Stadtschl**** da gewesen hat aber jede Menge Spass gemacht.... Fett, Fett und nochmals FETT!!!!


----------



## soulfly (30. Oktober 2013)




----------



## fastmike (30. Oktober 2013)

Endlich ein offizieller PT,oder bleibt der nur bestimmte zeit zu promozwecken?
Gibt es schon fotos davon?
Da ich gerne pumpe und auch einen dirt-PT in heusenstamm habe,bin ich sehr gespannt was mich bei euch erwartet.
Wann seid ihr da meistens anzutreffen?
Gruss


----------



## Pumptracker (2. November 2013)

Wir hoffen natürlich, das der Pumptrack auch über diesen Zeitraum hinaus dort stehen bleibt. Zunächst ist ein Modellversuch. Der Pumptrack wird mit Sicherheit in Neu-Isenburg bleiben. Ob öffentlich zugänglich können wir noch nicht sagen.


----------



## cableffm (3. November 2013)

miiiiiiike


----------



## fastmike (5. November 2013)

Conjo,wie gehts?
Kommst du mal mit pumpen,wolfgang?


----------



## rocky-ritzel (22. November 2013)

Hier einfach mal ein paar Bilder...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64827


----------



## Timmy (23. November 2013)

Servus,
ich werde ab 16 Dezember in Offenbach mit meiner Frau wohnen, ich ziehe beruflich von Luxemburg-Trier in die RheinMainRegion. 
Komme gerne vorbei am Pumptrack!
 Könnt Ihr mir sonst noch ein paar Tips geben, wo man Rund um Offenbach fahren kann oder mich mal jemand an die Hand nehmen und uns ein paar Trails zeigen....

Fahre von RR, CC 29er, Dirter und Enduro eigentlich alles....


----------



## fastmike (24. November 2013)

Hi timmy,in offenbach gibt es einen recht grossen spot!
Meld dich doch einfach per PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (25. November 2013)

Servus @Timmy ich wohn auch in Offenbach, wir sind aber meistens im Taunus mit dem Enduro unterwegs. Wenn du bock hast mal mitzukommen einfach PM


----------



## Hopi (27. November 2013)

Also der Pumptrack ist zwar klein, aber er macht extrem viel Spaß (und dabei hatte ich noch nicht mal das Dirtbike dabei)


----------



## ratte (30. November 2013)

Selbst bei Feuchtigkeit sehr gut fahrbar. Hat heute richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (2. Dezember 2013)

cooles ding... muss ich auch mal hin!


----------



## brocke (3. Dezember 2013)

Ist schon abzusehen, wie lange das Teil noch in Neu-Isenburg steht?


----------



## fastmike (4. Dezember 2013)

Guude,also habe nur gehoert das der track kurzzeitig wegen "nem contest abgebaut wird,aber danach wieder im tannenwald stehen soll.
Waer schon gut,wenn der dauerhaft da steht und am besten noch erweitert wird.

Maddin,komm doch mal zum pumpen auf erde vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brocke (5. Dezember 2013)

fastmike schrieb:


> Maddin,komm doch mal zum pumpen auf erde vorbei



Gerne! Schickst du mir per PN die Adresse?


----------



## Timmy (29. Dezember 2013)

steht der track wieder im Wald?


----------



## Silver Phoenix (5. Januar 2014)

Ich bin vorhin mal hingefahren um die Track auszuprobieren. Stehen tut er noch, der Platz wo es steht ist halt im Moment eine nasse Blatt Pampe. Der Track war aber recht trocken um mal ein paar rund zu drehen.


----------



## fastmike (7. Januar 2014)

Gestern am Pumptrack bei Cloud9


----------



## fastmike (7. Januar 2014)




----------



## Asrael (8. Januar 2014)

Schicker Helm


----------



## doko (10. Januar 2014)

hätte der mal vor nem Jahr in Neu-Isenburg gestanden, wäre ich in einer Minute dort gewesen. Son Mist.


----------



## doko (10. Januar 2014)

hoppala doppelpost


----------



## Chrissdk (16. Februar 2014)

steht der track noch ?


----------



## Pumptracker (16. Februar 2014)

ja, der PT steht noch. Wenn das Wetter morgen nicht allzu schlecht wird, werden wir morgen dort mal die Blätterpampe entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2014)

Die Tage des Pumptracks sind gezählt...

deshalb:

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...-fuer-neu-isenburg-der-pumptrack-soll-bleiben


----------



## doko (26. März 2014)

In 52 Tagen noch 640 Stimmen. Sollte doch machbar sein


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2014)

eben...das sollte machbar sein!


----------



## Pumptracker (26. März 2014)

Wir hatten einige Gespräche mit der Stadt. Diese möchte unbedingt das Teil kaufen. Aber es mangelt noch ein wenig an Sponsoren.
Aber der Wille ist auf jeden Fall da.

Falls jemand die Anlage Testen will. Es steht nun auch eine beim RSV Öschelbrunn. 
Zudem sind wir am 27. April in Tübingen auf der Tübike und am 10.5. / 11.5 auf der Vogelwildausstellung. Ebenfalls in Tübingen. Zeitgleich am 10. Mai ist der Greenskate in Kön. Davor 3/4 Mai findet ihr uns in Groß Erlach beim Pimp mai ride und final im Mai ist Albstadt mit dem Worldcup MTB unser Gastgeber. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dort.


----------



## NFF [Beatnut] (3. April 2014)

War letztes WE mit Freundin da. Macht schon spaß und ich finds super, auch wenn man niemals eine schnelle Runde fahren konnte weil zuviele Kids unterwegs sind. Aber vielleicht muss man den Eltern dieser Kinder mal sagen das sie da unterschreiben sollen/können. Waren sicherlich 30 Kids da, jeweils 2 Stimmen der Eltern is doch schon sehr sehr viel.


----------



## Chrissdk (3. April 2014)

Also ich bin gerade da und bin alleine :-D echt cool das Ding.


----------



## WODAN (27. September 2014)

Guden,

wahrscheinlich steht der Pumptrack schon nicht mehr oder?
Leider habe ich nichts im Inet gefunden.

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Pumptracker (27. September 2014)

http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/neu-isenburg/pumptrack-tannenwald-neu-isenburg-skater-longboarder-biker-spendenaktion-3458787.html 
Aber sowas von


----------

